# Newbies 1st post on Homelite Super XL



## calvin17d (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello all-
This is my first post on Hobby Talk. I was gifted the saw listed in the title (UT10499B). When I recieved the saw, the thing looked very well kept and extremely clean. The carburetor looks nearly new as do the reed valves, but my visual assessment could be off. After hours of attempts at troubleshooting the saw we found these things:

The saw would start after about 20 pulls and then bog down after about 10 seconds and die.
The spark appeared decent there was no debris blocking any ports.

So next thing I did was change the sparkplug from an autolite #??? to a champion CJ6.... The spark seemed to improve a little bit but i still could not keep it running. So I tore down the carb to see if it was dirty. The carb looked clean and the diaphragm in good shape so it went back together. Now what?

After putting the saw back together I still recieved the same symptoms. My buddy and I decided to run a compression test at this point and received 60-70 psi max after 5 or so pulls. So here is what I did. 
-Tore down the head and replaced piston rings with new, 
-checked the gap on the ingnition module and spark plugs (.015)
-cleaned and checked fuel lines
-replaced fuel filters
-replaced head gasket.

Here is what I found. 
-Still have great spark
-Seems to have more compression during pull
-Will not even fire up. ( has come close and maybe ran for 2-3 seconds)
-Compression test results are nearly the same (60-70) psi....

This has been about as far as my patience has taken me.... 
I would love as much feedback as possible.

Chuck


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Pull your muffler and look at the piston and cylinder. That compression is to low to run, need at least 80 psi. I would say either the piston and cylinder are scored up or the head gasket is gone. But I lean in the direction of the jug and piston are wiped.


----------



## calvin17d (Feb 26, 2010)

there were some scratches certainly but she cleaned up nice......

20 min later:

So I decided to compression test again, in the case that I did not have the throttle wide open, and I still maxed at 60 psi. So i put some 30w oil on top of the piston and then ran a comp test which hit over 130 psi. Of course after I put the plug in and produced a bunch of blue smoke for about 3 seconds, the oil burned off and the psi went back down to 60..............dang!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

calvin17d said:


> there were some scratches certainly but she cleaned up nice......
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## calvin17d (Feb 26, 2010)

glenjudy said:


> calvin17d said:
> 
> 
> > there were some scratches certainly but she cleaned up nice......
> ...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Cylinder is chrome plated and you cannot really clean up any defects in them. It's hard to tell from the picture, but it looks like there are some areas where the chrome is worn through to the aluminum. Probably need a new jug and piston to fix it right.


----------



## calvin17d (Feb 26, 2010)

I have already began looking for some cylinders and I really dont think i'd spend the money for a used one unless I couldnt find a reasonably priced new one. Does anyone have any good resources. I have found similar items on ebay, but I think this part # (A69714) has been superceded to another #? Please help, this was my grandfather's saw who has the same name as I, which is engraved into the saw and bar.


----------



## calvin17d (Feb 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.milacalawn.com/parts.asp
http://odref.com/homelite/chainsaw/index.html


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Man you got to go to ebay, I aways buy used cylinders on ebay because new ones are too expencive. You can clean up the piston by removing the rings, soaking it in oil and useing very fine grit sandpaper to clean it up. Autobody style wet sandpaper works the best. If you can buy new rings that helps.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

calvin17d said:


> I have already began looking for some cylinders and I really dont think i'd spend the money for a used one unless I couldnt find a reasonably priced new one. Does anyone have any good resources. I have found similar items on ebay, but I think this part # (A69714) has been superceded to another #? Please help, this was my grandfather's saw who has the same name as I, which is engraved into the saw and bar.


nice to meet another Calvin on here as far as good resources you are looking at one need a piston ring ? have some the cylinders are very hard to locate but i will be getting more in in the next few months hopefully
yes my name is calvin also

i at one time had 3 cylinders new and 6 pistons new but they sold as soon as i put them on the store site
im working on a website for parts list for these old saws that way people can access them any time they need


----------



## calvin17d (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks guys, 
used the provided links but was unable to locate any availability on these cylinders. Keep your head to the ground as I will certainly be interested in purchasing one of these cylinders.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

calvin17d said:


> thanks guys,
> used the provided links but was unable to locate any availability on these cylinders. Keep your head to the ground as I will certainly be interested in purchasing one of these cylinders.


thats cause i have it hidden 
but re unhid it 

just keep check on it maybe one day i may have another one
if you know anyone with a 1984 or older 360 i have one of them cylinders new in the box


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

One thought Calvin....the cheaper way might be to buy a whole saw off eBay that is listed as a parts saw and make one out of the two. Ask the seller right up front by using "ask seller a question" about the condition of the piston, rings and cylinder. Buying off eBay can sometimes be a crap shoot and end up with a saw with the same issues. Like I always ask our customers...how much is it really worth fixed? We also sell new and used parts and the part number you posted comes up blank. This may mean that they have discontinued making the parts and the only chance to get a new one is if you find an older shop with one sitting in their inventory.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

nnyparts.com said:


> One thought Calvin....the cheaper way might be to buy a whole saw off eBay that is listed as a parts saw and make one out of the two. Ask the seller right up front by using "ask seller a question" about the condition of the piston, rings and cylinder. Buying off eBay can sometimes be a crap shoot and end up with a saw with the same issues. Like I always ask our customers...how much is it really worth fixed? We also sell new and used parts and the part number you posted comes up blank. This may mean that they have discontinued making the parts and the only chance to get a new one is if you find an older shop with one sitting in their inventory.


Which calvin you referring to ?


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

calvin17d said:


> Hello all-
> This is my first post on Hobby Talk. I was gifted the saw listed in the title (UT10499B). When I recieved the saw, the thing looked very well kept and extremely clean. The carburetor looks nearly new as do the reed valves, but my visual assessment could be off. After hours of attempts at troubleshooting the saw we found these things:
> 
> The saw would start after about 20 pulls and then bog down after about 10 seconds and die.
> ...





Calvin17d the crak on the cesing dont look good in the ring slots their is a guied make sure ring is lined up with it your ring splits should be in line with eachother also clean the gap to clean silender and piston dont donot notatall use any sandpaper thats dum of anyone to say insted use a dish scruber (schotch brite pad)it will clean it but wont scor it up or leave grit behind and kerosean is a great safe cleaner


----------

